# V for Vendetta....how to piss of the OW



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
My husband left me for an 18 year old see link:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/41614-my-husband-left-me-18-year-old.html
It has been over two months, and I keep finding more and more stuff out via internet. The last thing I found was the OW's twitter posts. For the last 11 months she has been writing pointed messages regarding me and my husband. I found out they slept together about October. The stuff she was obviously writing about me was so cruel. The day I found out I was pregnant she wrote a tweet "roses are red, violets are blue.. f uck you w hore!". This has made my blood boil. I am certainly angry and no, I don't want him back. What I do want to do however, is to give her some of her own medicine. Lame? Probably, but I don't care right about now. What I know is that she is 18, ruined my marriage, and now that she 'has' my husband, the only thing she needs to worry about is losing him. I want to make her jealous. Yup. I want her to know what it's like to feel unsteady.... My stbx comes over my house every week to be with the kids. When he is here with us new tweets appear. She's obviously threatened and jealous already. Any ideas? Should I be nice to him... I haven't been as you can imagine. 
I realize this is pathetic, but I am pissed off!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

TELL HER PARENTS

especially since you have the twitter proof


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Tell her parents, share the tweets everything. In fact when you go to visit them, because you want to do this in person, you want them to see your condition. 

First - you are going to piss them off about what she has done, but you're also going to ruin your husband in their eyes. 

You want to make it so they view him as the scum of the earth for sleeping with their dear daughter and for leaving a pregnant woman.

As for when he comes over, well I'm sure there are a number of things you can do that will piss her off. If she reads your FB or your twitter - you can post things that allude to you and him getting down to business together etc. - He can deny to her all he wants, but will she actually believe him?

Sour the milk.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

guess I'm joining Twitter....


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

She is yet to turn 18. Report to the authorities, also her parents


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am confused. Did he leave you already to be with her? Or is he lying to you sayin ghe wants to be with you but still sleeping with her?

No matter--do not stoop to her level. She is 18. They will not last. Stop looking at her Twitter page and FB and whatever else she has.

Sit back and watch this one blow up because it inevitably will. Promise


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't want an all out war with my stbx, as he's helping financially. I want to be subtle.... has, yes def. twitter. anything else? Thanks!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

you could also tweet "a girls still got needs doesn't she? Put x to work, at least he's still useful for one thing"


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I posted all kinds of things that you could say on FB to pis* her off but it could backfire so I deleted them.

Put both on cheaterville.com

Hold the line on revenge. Easy to go there but hard to take things back once you put it online. This was the advice I got from family and friends as I was ready to go for bear but was told not to go there. I had a heck of a lot of ideas.

Hold the line of posting stuff online. Do not muddy up the waters with stuff that may show up in court. You want to be squeaky clean. 

Hold the line with finances. Some judges do not like it when one or the other monkeys with money and can rule against alimoney, etc.

I know where you are at but step back from the OW. Easier said than done but step back. Be coy with hubby. Not mean but not friendly, stay cool.

In your case i would be tempted to hire a thug to put a video camera in their room where they are staying and then post it online. But it is not worth the legal hassles in the long run.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, he did leave me. 9 weeks ago. He didn't tell me it was for her... I found out after doing some internet research. He admitted that the 'chill and play music' together and took her on a mini-tour as his support act already. That's what upsets me. He won't even come clean.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, as hard as it is, stop looking at her tweets. Stop dealing with her and playing her game.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't join Twitter to stoop to hr level. don't even talk about him. Let her have him and be glad you got rid of him. He is an idiot.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Also, as hard as it is, stop looking at her tweets. Stop dealing with her and playing her game.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

the more you stay enmeshed and obsessed with them, the harder it will be to move on.

Out of sight, out of mind. 

Protect yourself, your children, file for divorce and custody and alimony if applicable. 

He ain't worth it darlin. You are a grown woman. Why do you want to play games with an 18 year old? Ew.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know. I might do it, I probably won't... but it's so nice to have a laugh about this, you know? Just a fantasy I guess.... so everyone feel free to let me know what you would like to do to the ow/om


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I get you wanting to rip her head off, absolutely.
But you will come out on top if you tak ethe high road.
Let her twat (lol, tweet) her life away. 
Sit back and grab your popcorn. Hell, I'll bring a bowl and we can share  
THIS WILL BLOW UP.

Tell her parents she is fcking your husband. Seriously. Do it. She is only 17. They have a right to know their daughter is having an affair with a married man/father. 

Do not get on social networking sites to talk smack. Its not worth it and makes you look as crazy as her. Ew.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea. I understand wanting to play this game.

However, you want to look like a mature, respectable woman. So your Ex says, "damn...i left that for this immature child."

Be smart in how you play the game  that's all.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree with the others. Do not get is a piss contest with her online. You are the wife... (the Queen). She is the booty call. Ignore her as though she does not exist. This will anger her even more and you look good for doing it.

But do go to her parents. Take all of your children and/or a photo of your family. Wear something that makes you look very pregnant. You might even want to print off the twitter and facebook stuff to show them. Tell them that their daughter is engaged in an affair with your husband.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I won't do it... I just want to think about something that would make smile right about now. I don't have it in me... I wish I did.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well what things make you smile? A certain dessert? A good song? A celebrity? Think about that and smile.

Get busy, girl. Get a new hobby, call up an old friend, buy a new perfume and underwear and smile at a hottie. 

In the interim, FILE for child support at minimum. The sooner you axe this idiot from your life, the better.

You standing in the eye of the storm doing nothing is going to set you way freakin back. So you have to decide: do you want to stay in the tornado? Or will you release yourself from it?


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

I get what you're saying and I'd only play that game if she weren't able to get under your skin. Since she is I don't think you should do anything to escalate the situation. You might end up in physical confrontation. And if it's true that she's under 18 you should be calling the police after copying her twitter feed so the evidence can't be erased. 

If she is now and always has been of legal age while with your H and you insist on shaking things up, I'd use lines like- "Distance must REALLY make the heart grow fonder!   " and "Wow! Old dogs really can learn new tricks! I'm a happy girl!" You can find ways to explain these away to your H and eventually he'll start to think she's crazy because she overreacts to things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Offtopic:

I just want to say: there are so many great woman on TAM who are caring/thoughtful/supportive. You guys are a great bunch


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I know.

:rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Piss off or Genghis Khan burned your civilization to the ground, killed all the men, raped the women and enslaved all the children piss off?


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

He will never come clean.... what he is doing is ILLEGAL!


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

She'll be 18 next month. Age of consent here is 16


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> I agree with the others. Do not get is a piss contest with her online. You are the wife... (the Queen). She is the booty call. Ignore her as though she does not exist. This will anger her even more and you look good for doing it.
> 
> But do go to her parents. Take all of your children and/or a photo of your family. Wear something that makes you look very pregnant. You might even want to print off the twitter and facebook stuff to show them. Tell them that their daughter is engaged in an affair with your husband.


:iagree: times 10,000


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Gross. Just wash your hands of this mess. Seriously. File for D and support and tell him to eff off.

Go get your hair did


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

And get new sexy underwear. You will feel better, dear.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

reset button said:


> He will never come clean.... what he is doing is ILLEGAL!


No it is not illegal. Some states have consent laws and they vary. 17 year old having sex with an older man not illegal.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Honeystly said:


> She'll be 18 next month. Age of consent here is 16


The age of consent is 16 in my state too but that doesn't mean her parents wont think " my little child is getting taken advantage of by an older married man" they are still in here sphere of influence especially if she's living off them.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Illegal or not, her husband has left her to be with a 17 year old who keeps tweeting about every time he farts.

That is just EW.

OP needs to file for divorce and be done. He is not the guy for her.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

What a loser he is. :loser:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Totally.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

I am going to file. In Australia you have to be separated for a year. My day will come 18/1/2013! I already went to mediation and nailed out a custody agreement, etc. Got in touch with the child support agency too. I did everything I can to be away from him. Now, I just wait. But it all pisses me off so much. On a lighter note, I joined the gym and got a haircut... left him a bit speechless actually


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

GOOD! Get into the best shape you can, look the best you can so you are confident. Get new undies so you feel sexy even in sweats, put on makeup every morning to feel awake and when you think of him just say, "EFF OFF [name here]!"

:woohoo:

You'll be ok! Just gotta change the pattern in your brain about what you think about. let those two losers have each other. BLOCK her twitter account, FB account, etc. They don't exist.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

I would be careful about tweeting things on purpose to stir up trouble. Your stbx and the OW might see right through your plan and guess at your motivation. But the problem is they'll most likely assume you're doing this to win your stbx back. I could see it pushing them closer together. As a united front they could ridicule your tweets claiming you're "crazy" and "desperate". In the long run, I think it will hurt you more than it will hurt them.

They're not worth it. To be honest, silence and the unknown do more damage on the human psyche. The OW's own imagination can make her act jealous petty, even if you don't give her a reason to act that way. 

Usually the BS will have mind movies that depict images more graphic than the reality, not always, but many times. Our imaginations can be our worst enenmy in these situations, because we take our worst fears and assume that is reality.

Apathy and indifference will not be something the OW expects. She's 18 and probably expects you to act like her peers, which in my opinion is the last thing you should be doing. 

The more attention something gets, the important it appears to be. Ignore the OW and your stbx. They don't deserve your attention, even if it's negative, because it gives them a place of importance in your life. Focus on you and your children. Let them see their father, but there's no need to give him anything more. 

I'm so sorry you're going through this, but try to focus on the future. The OW will feel your pain someday or she'll make your stbx feel it, the relationship was born out of deception and it will most likely die that way too.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

Walk away from my post to get a coffee and miss a zillion replies!!!

Glad you're not planning on playing the twitter game with OW. You'll look like the classy one, because you are the classy one. 

Like others have said, hold your head up high and get some sexy underwear.  It really does help make a girl feel better, even if you're the only one who sees it.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Saffron said:


> I would be careful about tweeting things on purpose to stir up trouble. Your stbx and the OW might see right through your plan and guess at your motivation. But the problem is they'll most likely assume you're doing this to win your stbx back. I could see it pushing them closer together. As a united front they could ridicule your tweets claiming you're "crazy" and "desperate". In the long run, I think it will hurt you more than it will hurt them.
> 
> They're not worth it. To be honest, silence and the unknown do more damage on the human psyche. The OW's own imagination can make her act jealous petty, even if you don't give her a reason to act that way.
> 
> ...


I think you are absolutely right. It's my imagination that is killing me.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

dont be afraid to expose because hubby supports you, you have the legal right to half of everything (plus child support) and can nail him if he doesn't comply


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

The other posters are correct. The way to effect both your stbx and the OW is to not be effected yourself. The best gift you can give the OW is to acknowledge to her that you see her tweets and they upset you.

So, file for separation and support. The best way to effect the OW is to take all your stbx's disposable income. If he has to pay support to you and is left with nothing for dates with the OW, then how long will she remain excited about him? That's the way to get her. Go after your husband and remain apathetic about her.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, just worry about yourself. And your kids.

Take yourself and the kids out for dinner  Get dressed up and just go eat something nice and celebrate your health, life and happiness..cause there is still TONS of it to be had


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

Imaginations are scary things!

Remember JAWS? The mechanical shark didn't work right, so Steven Speilberg got creative and made it so the audience didn't see the shark until the end. He let the audience use their imaginations and it's one of the scariest movies ever! I only saw the ads as a kid and wouldn't even swim in a pool by the ocean I was so freaked out.

It's a double whammy for you, because you have to deal with the mind movies on your own and will most likely never know the truth. That would be incredibly hard to deal with, so it's normal if you feel a little obsessed about it right now. It will fade over time, maybe it will take longer because you won't get answers, but it will get better.

It's great you joined a gym and cut your hair! Do stuff for you now and know your day will come. You already have your day in court on the calendar, that's totally moving forward and something to be proud of!

And about the new sexy underwear and mind games. Yeah, I'd probably try to think of a way to dispose of a Victoria's Secret bag in a place where it's not noticeable, but _might_ be noticed. Like folded in with the recycles for trash day or something. If the stbx noticed and commented, a shrug would be all that's needed.

Oh it's sooooo hard to not want to play the mind games, but they are fun to think about!


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

The best revenge is a life well-lived. Look for the day when you can look them both in the eye and thank them, because it set you free to really be happy, whether by finding a great partner you deserve or just with life in general.


----------



## naperken (Feb 21, 2012)

Old saying, but is a truth that has stood the test of time... "Living well is the best revenge".

As angry as you are, and you have every right to be, don't stoop to these games. You're better than that.

Move on. There are plenty of good men out there who want a best friend, awesome wife, and excellent mother.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, I am attempting to live well... slowly but surely. I think my life will be a single one though. I just can't see myself ever trusting anybody else again. I already gave 8 years away to a cheater, who then proceeded to actually go 1984, and undo our personal history in his head. I'm just glad I found this website


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Undies, go all out, none at all. Go commando. JK 

There are fine folks out there and in time you may change your mind. 

For me trust is over rated. I have become cynical. My WS said she wants to build trust and I told her go ahead but I will more than likely not trust her again. She said how can you love me if you don't trust me. I said they are two different things. I told her I love my older brother but i would never trust you and him being alone together. I don't trust you and I surely don't trust him (nothing ever happended between them, they have never been alone together). My brother is very weathly, a fun guy to be around, you name a person he knows them (he even knows Celine Dion and he has been at her place in Florida), but I have seen him look at my wife. Maybe my view on trust will change in the future but right now it is certainly not a project that I care to undertake. My WS can work on building trust but for me it is actions and not doing this crap ever again.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> GOOD! Get into the best shape you can, look the best you can so you are confident. Get new undies so you feel sexy even in sweats, put on makeup every morning to feel awake* and when you think of him just say, "EFF OFF [name here]!"*
> :woohoo:exist.



:rofl: Love that tidbit "EFF OFF X" 



that_girl said:


> BLOCK her twitter account, FB account, etc. They don't exist.


:iagree:

100% yes. Out of sight, out of mind. Blank them from your life (and internet).



Saffron said:


> They're not worth it. To be honest, *silence and the unknown do more damage on the human psyche. *The OW's own imagination can make her act jealous petty, even if you don't give her a reason to act that way.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

And then, once you tell your ex to eff off in your mind...get dolled up even if you don't want to, stand in front of the mirror and tell yourself how awesome and beautiful you are.

I know you feel like building all your walls up again. Understandable. But you never know what life has in store for you. This could have been just a life lesson and your true mate is out there, just waiting for you to heal  I'm a 'glass half full' person...can't help it.


----------

